# coco



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

hi everyone its been sometime since my last post i have put some more pics of coco on the gallery,she is 12 weeks tomorrow and beatiful, but i must say she is a naughty little puppy at times, and congrats jojo i have just looked at picnic she is lovely xxx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, she's absolutely beautiful! Jo-Jo will be very pleased to see those photos!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Annemarie, just had a quick look, she is looking gorgeous and looks very cosy in her snuggly bed.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

JoJo is heading to the gallery right now xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep confirmed ... she is gorgeous .. Oh Coco I just love your colouring ..

Anne Marie I am very excited about Picnic .. although her colouring is causing her breeder, MandyM, Mandy Embee and I some fun  .. at birth to 2 weeks old she looked like black sable.... then at 4 weeks it was clearer to see a brindle pattern in her coat .. at the moment we are at brindle .. but hey that could change again .. basically she is black with tan markings .. possibly a brindle marking ... I will enjoy watching her change ... 

My next puppy will be a little easier to work out, going for a solid chocolate pup.. oh maybe with a fading gene though  well I like to be different lol 

Great to have you back on the forum .. I really want to follow Coco and her beautiful coat .... maybe you would let me do a post all about her changing coat on the blog ... our readers would love her  just as much as we all do on the forum xxx


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks everyone, jojo picnics coat is so exciting,it does look alot like coco's when she was smaller but im no expert on coats.And i would love you to use coco on your blog,i have some more pics of coco showing her coat so will put them on,xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yippy ...  I will email you .. thank you so much for your continued support ...


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

OH MAI GOSH that fur! <3 so adorable


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW her colouring is gorgeous! Beautiful pup


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

in this photo coco looking like she is a red sable, like this wee one http://www.mulberryfarm.com/mfk-pic_0305.htm


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

do you have the kc name of mum and dad, i know you posted the colours before but just wondering in 'apricaut surprized' is the dad. as Delta is red sable and thats her dad.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I want one of those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Coco is gorgeous!! She is definately looking like a red sable now.here is a pic of a red sable, bred by my american cockapoo mileys breeder and is an f1 english cockapoo x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such a pretty colour!!! how on earth can I find one of those!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That colour is GORGEOUS! wow


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Red sable .....mmmmmmmmmmm Do you plan to have her clipped when she is bigger or will you try to keep her beautiful coat long? J xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if you clip a sable does it go away?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> if you clip a sable does it go away?


yeah it goes away, Delta only has it in her ears now, it is realy dar at the tips of the ears and is growing out to show up nice, but yeah is doews grow out. i could have kept her long to keep it but i personaly dont like the full coat as i feel it make the cockapoo or anly busshy long haird breed look fat and stumpy i like the sleek slim body look but keeping the legs as fluffy as possible. but i have braught my girls legs down for the winter as i left them far to long last winter and they were a mess.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Kendal! 
so Sable goes away, Brindle won't is that right??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont think ive ever met a long hair brindle dog. only staffies, boxers etc. met a brindle colloe cross that had a longish coat but not one that grows like the cockapoo. so dont know enought about that colour, but more sambles grow out, we had an interesting sable lhasa at the kenels he has grown his sameb out and been clipped short but he has a sable saddle on the back of his neck. loved his name he was called Stooky.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Thanks Kendal!
> so Sable goes away, Brindle won't is that right??


Brindle doesnt fade like sable does although solid red sable and some black sables stay looking like sables,choc and gold sables tend to go very pale especially if kept short.my tibetan terrier is gold sable,born almost black,by 2 sh as a very pale grey and gold and a year on has gone dark again,sable fascinates me xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow, can;t wait to see picnic grow! as she is the only one I know


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

will try and keep coco's coat long if i can,the colour on her paws is very light but moving up to her head its quite red,she is a bit under the weather today sick twice in the night i wormed her yesterday i wonder if it could be that?And yes kendal coco's dad is Appricot suprized so delta and coco are half sisters xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh no I am liking Red Sable far too much ... 

Dont get me on the sable / brindle colouring again.. my head if full of possible cockapoo coat colouring ...


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Red Sables :love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Red Sables :love-eyes::love-eyes:


:iagree: :love-eyes:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Coco is beautiful. Is it true that Zack is her dad ?


----------

